# Phrag. Barbara LeAnn



## Heather (Jul 10, 2006)

Finally I have a cutie Phrag. blooming. She is _besseae_ x _fischeri_. I have missed them these last few months....

This has no fragrance, despite looking so similar to a Hanne Popow. I was curious about that because this one arrived to me in bloom 6 months ago, but it was the last bloom and fading so I was unsure. Must be the lack of schlimii.


----------



## cdub (Jul 10, 2006)

That is a cutie Heather. Nice job. Is it a compact plant like the fischeri?


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2006)

Not compact at ALL - almost my largest phrag, rambles and stolonifies like crazy (dang bess genes!) 

Sorry for the color. If I can get some sun and be home at the same time, I shall take some more. The tinge is too yellow.


----------



## lienluu (Jul 10, 2006)

Heather said:


> Not compact at ALL - almost my largest phrag, rambles and stolonifies like crazy (dang bess genes!)
> 
> Sorry for the color. If I can get some sun and be home at the same time, I shall take some more. The tinge is too yellow.



can you take a quick shot of the plant?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

That thing is so cute


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 10, 2006)

Heather,

Very nice! I love those soft tones!

thanks


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe I am late to the game, but I love pink phrags.


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 10, 2006)

very chubby.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice shape.


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Lien, sorry this took me so long...here you are.


----------



## lienluu (Jul 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hey Lien, sorry this took me so long...here you are.



No aircone pot??


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2006)

oops...yeah, that was right when I got it and it has another growth now. I wonder why I don't have more recent photos? That's not like me....


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 11, 2006)

Still looks like a managable size. I'll have to look into that one!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 11, 2006)

kentuckiense said:
 

> Still looks like a managable size. I'll have to look into that one!


No Z, you should save room for that sanderianum instead!

(No offence Heather, the plant is very lovely.)


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with Tien! get the sanderianum Z!!


----------



## Gideon (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely petals


----------



## Billie (Jul 13, 2006)

*Very nice Heather*

 This one is really pretty too nice shape and colour gosh even a great size plant too - hope mine when it grows up will be as pretty . (is it one of Chuck Akers?)
billie


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

It's from the Fischers.


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

Much darker color this time due to cooler temps. First time I've seen that phenomenon in person. Neat-O! 


Sorry for such a bad photo! in a rush today...


----------



## Sangii (Aug 17, 2006)

this one really is cute Heather ! :clap:


----------



## Gideon (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Rayb (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the same plant but mine is very small it bloomed on the smallest growth and now the second growth looks like it will bloom on a small plant also. It may be awhile yet but I can tell it won't be as large as yours. Thier a neat little flower. 
Ray


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine is a total rambler. A stolonorific mess.


----------

